# Luigi's grown a beard!



## aluz

Since this afternoon my old laptop decided to work properly and to not give me a whole lot of troubles, I managed to download some pics I had in my camera that I took a few weeks ago.

Apparently Luigi has grown a beard, so I took full advantage of it! From the moment I took him out of the cage for picture time, his loose feather was stuck for a good 15 minutes or so. 

Looking a bit apprehensive as if something is not quite right
DSCF2555 by aluz391, on Flickr

Luigi's beard suits him well! 
DSCF2562 by aluz391, on Flickr

Figuring out he has a feather stuck on his beak
DSCF2574 by aluz391, on Flickr

Luigi clearly wasn't successful with his feather removal
DSCF2575 by aluz391, on Flickr

So, he decided to let go of it and just get on with his happy singing/talking/barking.
DSCF2583 by aluz391, on Flickr

"No feather is going to ruin my day!", says Luigi.
DSCF2592 by aluz391, on Flickr

Now it's time for the extra cute loving pics of my youngest couple, Luigi and Goldilocks.

They do this very often, they stand beak to beak and remind me me a lot of my bonded pair of lovebirds.
DSCF2248 by aluz391, on Flickr

A really good preening, you can really see the love there.
DSCF2252 by aluz391, on Flickr

A little kiss on the cheek, they are the sweetest couple ever!
DSCF2253 by aluz391, on Flickr

And to finish off, some food exchange
DSCF2255 by aluz391, on Flickr


----------



## Jedikeet

Hahaha! Cute little Luigi looks like a Wise Old Kung Fu Master with that white beard!:laughing: He and Goldilocks looks soooo romantic too. I love them!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ana,
You take some of the BEST budgie picutures EVER!

I love the 4th picture of Luigi with his little feather beard. 

The pictures of Luigi with Goldilocks should be used as greeting cards.
Those are just too precious for words.*


----------



## aluz

Jedikeet said:


> Hahaha! Cute little Luigi looks like a Wise Old Kung Fu Master with that white beard!:laughing: He and Goldilocks looks soooo romantic too. I love them!


Thanks, Nick! And I agree with you, Luigi does look like an old Kung Fu master! 



FaeryBee said:


> *Ana,
> You take some of the BEST budgie picutures EVER!
> 
> I love the 4th picture of Luigi with his little feather beard.
> 
> The pictures of Luigi with Goldilocks should be used as greeting cards.
> Those are just too precious for words.*


Thank you so much, Deb!  I just had to share these funny pics of Luigi and to show the beautiful bond he has with Goldilocks. 
I am quite pleased with this budgie girl, she loves to sing and is very devoted to Luigi.


----------



## Jonah

Very sweet pics...thank's for sharing....


----------



## AnnaLou

Awwww what cuties!!! He wears a beard well and they make the sweetest little couple


----------



## jrook

Luigi and Goldilocks are so sweet together.. and you really captured that.. 
I love Luigi with his beard.. Maybe he is trying a disguise??


----------



## StarlingWings

I absolutely love the budgie pictures you posted! 
Luigi looks like a wise old wizard with his white beard!  
Luigi and Goldilocks are truly such an adorable pair! That preening picture really captures how they are together very well 
 Loved the pictures, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Brienne

Very Adorable photos of Beautiful budgies...thank you for sharing, too


----------



## kcladyz

What cuties. my favorite budgie couple


----------



## aluz

Jonah said:


> Very sweet pics...thank's for sharing....


Thanks, Randy! 
It was my pleasure to share the pics, I'm glad you liked them.



AnnaLou said:


> Awwww what cuties!!! He wears a beard well and they make the sweetest little couple


Thanks, Anna-Louise, they really do!  It was a really funny moment when he got the feather stuck on his beak like that and it got to stay for a record amount of time.



jrook said:


> Luigi and Goldilocks are so sweet together.. and you really captured that..
> I love Luigi with his beard.. Maybe he is trying a disguise??


Thanks, Judy! 
Who knows, maybe Luigi was trying to be budgie Santa Claus, he does have a way to spread joy to the household and he hatched on Christmas time. 



StarlingWings said:


> I absolutely love the budgie pictures you posted!
> Luigi looks like a wise old wizard with his white beard!
> Luigi and Goldilocks are truly such an adorable pair! That preening picture really captures how they are together very well
> Loved the pictures, thank you so much for sharing!


Thanks, StarlingWings! Out of my current 4 pairs of budgies, Luigi and Goldilocks are the ones who more openly show how much they love and care for each other and in many ways they remind me of the bond my proven lovebird pair has. They do everything together, including sharing the same swing each night with no bickering involved. They were clearly meant for each other. :lovers:



Brienne said:


> Very Adorable photos of Beautiful budgies...thank you for sharing, too


Thanks, Susan!  I'm happy to share the pics with everyone here.



kcladyz said:


> What cuties. my favorite budgie couple


Thanks, Heidi!


----------



## nuxi

Very cute! Luigi looks so adorable with his beard and he and Goldilocks are such a cute couple! Thanks for sharing,Ana!


----------



## aluz

nuxi said:


> Very cute! Luigi looks so adorable with his beard and he and Goldilocks are such a cute couple! Thanks for sharing,Ana!


Thanks, Gaby! Bearded or not, Luigi is quite the funny character and despite his strong bond with Goldilocks, he never fails to show how happy he is and literally says his name or "hello" whenever I pass by his cage and when I'm talking to him near the cage, he immediately comes to me and is always willing to step up to my finger for some play time.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Yes, what great photos of Luigi and Goldilocks!! Those are what I call action shots for sure - captured their closeness so well.

And I love the beard look on Luigi. He should try a moustache next


----------



## aluz

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Yes, what great photos of Luigi and Goldilocks!! Those are what I call action shots for sure - captured their closeness so well.
> 
> And I love the beard look on Luigi. He should try a moustache next


Thanks, Madonna! If I ever see him in a moustache I will for sure take some photos and share with you all here!


----------



## despoinaki

oh my God.... they are so so cute! I can see what you mean, Aries is often in trouble taking out these feathers out of his beak! but he looks very cute with that goatee 
The couple are having their best moments I think- this looks so romantic!! 
Thank you for sharing, Ana!!


----------



## aluz

despoinaki said:


> oh my God.... they are so so cute! I can see what you mean, Aries is often in trouble taking out these feathers out of his beak! but he looks very cute with that goatee
> The couple are having their best moments I think- this looks so romantic!!
> Thank you for sharing, Ana!!


Thanks, Despina!  I was very lucky because I saw he had the feather stuck while still in the cage, so I took him out for some play time and picture taking and the feather stayed on his beak for a good while, despite his short flights from my finger to my shoulder or his favourite spot, the top of my head.


----------



## mickob

Love Luigi and his beard, what mutation is he?


----------



## aluz

mickob said:


> Love Luigi and his beard, what mutation is he?


Thank you! Luigi is a light green greywing budgie.


----------



## jean20057

Aluz, you always capture so much emotion in your photos of your flock. I love this couple. I'm not sure they could be any more in love! My Peatri often gets this same little beard..........I wonder if it's some sort of secret organization? I guess we'll never know!

Lovely pictures as always, Ana!


----------



## aluz

jean20057 said:


> Aluz, you always capture so much emotion in your photos of your flock. I love this couple. I'm not sure they could be any more in love! My Peatri often gets this same little beard..........I wonder if it's some sort of secret organization? I guess we'll never know!
> 
> Lovely pictures as always, Ana!


Thanks Kristen! Most of the credit goes to my birdies, I just click the camera and they do the magic.


----------

